# RIU Veterans



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2016)

We all love when football season comes back around. I know I do cus the sports on tv after basketball sucks lol so I anticipate when the football season starts. Football season means fantasy football leagues are going ham so some RIU veterans who post everday wanted to have some fun and start a league.

It was 10 teams but been upgraded to 12 so this is gonna be a nice league to play in with my grow brothers. Been upgraded to 14 now lol so that it cus draft is tonight at 10. Soooo let the games begin!!!!


@Vato_504
@genuity
@Thefarmer12
@hockeybry2
@GrayeVOx
@natro.hydro
@needsomebeans
@v.s one
@Gonefishn7420
@Jp.the.pope
@WindyCityKush


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 7, 2016)

Shit lucky you didn't name me you don't want it


----------



## Resinhound (Sep 7, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Shit lucky you didn't name me you don't want it


What are you gonna do? De fan us during the 1st and 4th week?


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Shit lucky you didn't name me you don't want it


Lol I been posting all day for people to join. Those people I named are the ones who joined. If another person asks then I can get you in but another has to join.

Well if @WindyCityKush dont claim his spot you can have his but I'm sure he will. Hopefully he gets back on before 9 cus then I'll have to reset draft time


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 7, 2016)

Resinhound said:


> What are you gonna do? De fan us during the 1st and 4th week?


Awwww that's cute you think of that alone? Congrats little feller hope it makes you feel real big I was talking to @akhiymjames


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2016)

Resinhound said:


> LOL, ya i thought of it myself. Perfect opportunity to make a joke at your expense dumbass. Your avatar is perfect BTW
> 
> Gogo biff Tannen. Stoner science ftw.


Come on if y'all want to jones on each other take it pm. This is a shit talking fantasy football thread I usually don't complain about what other post but don't want this clogged up with garbage that's not football


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 7, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Lol I been posting all day for people to join. Those people I named are the ones who joined. If another person asks then I can get you in but another has to join.
> 
> Well if @WindyCityKush dont claim his spot you can have his but I'm sure he will. Hopefully he gets back on before 9 cus then I'll have to reset draft time


I guess im diehard giants cause if I can't get Beckham Jr and vereen I'm gonna get Pissy.....big surprise right? I did get drew brees today so it's good juju


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 7, 2016)

I did the damn nfl network fantasy that was inundating my inbox email


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 7, 2016)

but if you got a slot open. I'll play tooooo


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 7, 2016)

Shit @VTMi'kmaq and me makes two more @akhiymjames


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm sorry, there will be no prizes like you were talking about. There is a strict rule forbidding talk about trading seeds, plants, or bud in the forums. The League is fine, but the prizes or donations will have to be something else.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Again all I wanted was to join he's the dick that wants to talk shit


You good bro that's why I said something to him


Afgan King said:


> Shit @VTMi'kmaq and me makes two more @akhiymjames


Send me pm with your email in it so I can send y'all the invite. This is getting really good now it will be 14 teams. Draft is at 10est tonight so send me email so y'all can claim teams


----------



## Resinhound (Sep 7, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> You good bro that's why I said something to him
> 
> 
> Send me pm with your email in it so I can send y'all the invite. This is getting really good now it will be 14 teams. Draft is at 10est tonight so send me email so y'all can claim teams


You did? I'm sorry I didn't notice . not that it would matter of course.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 7, 2016)

fair enough
thx


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2016)

Resinhound said:


> You did? I'm sorry I didn't notice.


It's all good I really don't care lol post all you like. I have nothing to say to you and most in here won't either so post all you like


----------



## Resinhound (Sep 7, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> It's all good I really don't care lol post all you like. I have nothing to say to you and most in here won't either so post all you like


Good to know, maybe my posts won't be deleted in off topic anymore. IF babies stop crying that is.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Sep 7, 2016)

Never drafted in a 14 team league. Make for some interesting rosters


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Never drafted in a 14 team league. Make for some interesting rosters


Me either this will def make it very interesting lol

Just need @WindyCityKush @Afgan King and @VTMi'kmaq to claim their teams and it's on and popping. Draft in couple hours


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Sep 7, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Me either this will def make it very interesting lol
> 
> Just need @WindyCityKush @Afgan King and @VTMi'kmaq to claim their teams and it's on and popping. Draft in couple hours


Getting the phone good an charged now so I don't run into any issues lol. Wasn't going to have a team this year until this so in super excited


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Sep 7, 2016)

Any one draft on espn off their mobile device? Just curious if there is any issues, have never used a phone before


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Any one draft on espn off their mobile device? Just curious if there is any issues, have never used a phone before


I did a couple days ago for the league with my family. It's pretty easy with the app or if using it in browser too. The app is perfect really only thing you really can't do on app is change league settings so that's why I had to add teams through the browser.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2016)

We just waiting on @Afgan King to claim his team and its gonna be jumping!!!! Schedules is set so you can see who your gonna play now. Changed since we added 4 more teams


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 7, 2016)

No prizes lmao, so you know what not to talk about.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2016)

@Afgan King come on bro claim that team. Check your email cus I'm gonna have to move the time up since you don't claim by 9


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2016)

Well since @Afgan King didnt claim his team in time draft got moved till 10:45. This is set in stone this time so @Afgan King you can still claim your team but it will be on auto draft so if you don't claim it by draft time computer will pick for you. 

Draft at 10:45 tonight!!!!


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 7, 2016)

Whoaaaaaaa lets get ready to rumbleeeeeeeeee


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Sep 7, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Well since @Afgan King didnt claim his team in time draft got moved till 10:45. This is set in stone this time so @Afgan King you can still claim your team but it will be on auto draft so if you don't claim it by draft time computer will pick for you.
> 
> Draft at 10:45 tonight!!!!


What will happen to his team if not claimed?


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> What will happen to his team if not claimed?


I claimed it right now if he doesn't claim it I will play it. I might have my Mrs play it lol but it's gonna be 14 teams. 

Draft is open to join now but can't make picks till 10:45. Don't know what the draft order is until it starts


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm picking #6 so y'all better get the best player you can get lol


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 7, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm picking #6 so y'all better get the best player you can get lol


That the number I drafted for my work league today. Kinda got shafted first couple rounds but found some gems.
#1 right here baby. Antonio Brown is mine..


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 7, 2016)

Resinhound said:


> My post was deleted in toke and talk, you must suck alot of dick. Impressive.


You're just jealous cuz he's a better grower than you'll ever be. Now go play in your lil fantasy and behave.


----------



## Resinhound (Sep 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You're just jealous cuz he's a better grower than you'll ever be. Now go play in your lil fantasy and behave.


Yep that's me I'm jealous... Lol. Sooo jealous. 

Dont really care about your opinion either.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Sep 7, 2016)

#2 pick here


----------



## needsomebeans (Sep 7, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Any one draft on espn off their mobile device? Just curious if there is any issues, have never used a phone before


No issues here my friend. I've used it the past two seasons.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> That the number I drafted for my work league today. Kinda got shafted first couple rounds but found some gems.
> #1 right here baby. Antonio Brown is mine..


I knew it lol or OBJ was gonna go first


----------



## needsomebeans (Sep 7, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I claimed it right now if he doesn't claim it I will play it. I might have my Mrs play it lol but it's gonna be 14 teams.
> 
> Draft is open to join now but can't make picks till 10:45. Don't know what the draft order is until it starts


Kinda of shity that he asked for a team and then didn't claim it.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Kinda of shity that he asked for a team and then didn't claim it.


Yea I went through the changes to add him cus he said he wanted to play when VTM said he wanted to play too but it's all good. He still may claim but if he doesn't claim it I'll take him off it and leave it open so somebody can have it if they wanna play. They will just have to take them team that the computer drafts for them


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 7, 2016)

I tried claiming it like just a minute ago the time difference fucked me up I'll play autodraft and still win I'm Good with it


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> I tried claiming it like just a minute ago the time difference fucked me up I'll play autodraft and still win I'm Good with it


It's still your bro go claim that baby draft is at 10:45 so you good. Check your email


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 7, 2016)

Won't let me in the league says draft in progress lol


----------



## needsomebeans (Sep 7, 2016)

Hot damn we have a full house now. He has the best pick too. He is on the hook.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Won't let me in the league says draft in progress lol


Y'all think if I take myself off Afgan team it would shut the draft down?? I don't want it to do that cus we all been waiting but claim it after draft is over. I'll put it on auto


----------



## genuity (Sep 7, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Y'all think if I take myself off Afgan team it would shut the draft down?? I don't want it to do that cus we all been waiting but claim it after draft is over. I'll put it on auto


It's to late....better luck next time.

I'm ready


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 7, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I knew it lol or OBJ was gonna go first


Mofo better not get hurt. Last year I risked my first pick on Leveon Bell and he got hurt like 4 games after his suspension.


----------



## needsomebeans (Sep 7, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Mofo better not get hurt. Last year I risked my first pick on Leveon Bell and he got hurt like 4 games after his suspension.


The Steelers are my team but I'm going to say that he won't make it through this season either


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> The Steelers are my team but I'm going to say that he won't make it through this season either


Well he gone for first 3 games hopefully the can finish the season out. I'll be getting my QB. 

Draft in 15 mins whooo!!!


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 7, 2016)

I ain't worried I'll autodraft and take home the riu title lol this year's all about the pick ups a lot of sleepers


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> I ain't worried I'll autodraft and take home the riu title lol this year's all about the pick ups a lot of sleepers


If you win on the autodraft your a beast lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 7, 2016)

You invited caliray right?


----------



## needsomebeans (Sep 7, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> I ain't worried I'll autodraft and take home the riu title lol this year's all about the pick ups a lot of sleepers


hard to do in a 14 team league with 7 bench spots


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 7, 2016)

Picked a bad time for hash lol. This is gonna be interesting..


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Picked a bad time for hash lol. This is gonna be interesting..


I'm smoking dry sift of mixed trim lol


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 7, 2016)

Live resin and now at Applebee's getting fat as fuck getting a sandwich with pulled pork, ham, and bacon with onion rings and I'm half chub just typing this lmao

Edit: cookie glue live resin


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Live resin and now at Applebee's getting fat as fuck getting a sandwich with pulled pork, ham, and bacon with onion rings and I'm half chub just typing this lmao
> 
> Edit: cookie glue live resin


I'm jelly lol of the live resin. I don't eat pork so I ain't missing nothing lol


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 8, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Never drafted in a 14 team league. Make for some interesting rosters


yeah I see this morning they switched from 10 to 10:45...I fall asleep......fucken haterade Thursday bitches......someone trade me Lamar millet damnit


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You're just jealous cuz he's a better grower than you'll ever be. Now go play in your lil fantasy and behave.


cmon ty don't start that shit.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 8, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> cmon ty don't start that shit.


He wasn't starting anything he was talking to the one who was lol



VTMi'kmaq said:


> yeah I see this morning they switched from 10 to 10:45...I fall asleep......fucken haterade Thursday bitches......someone trade me Lamar millet damnit


Draft was supposed to be at 10 but we got held up by someone not claiming their team in time

Anybody who got someone on Denver or Carolina better make picks today before the game come on.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 8, 2016)

no worries dude........I just have a horrid time staying awake past 10


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 8, 2016)

so I spent sometime examining the teams. If we have individuals who think grabbing decent players to sit on their benches just so noone else can have them ruins the fun and fairness for folks.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 8, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Mofo better not get hurt. Last year I risked my first pick on Leveon Bell and he got hurt like 4 games after his suspension.


they got him pegged.....I love intentionally misdirecting fool's lmao


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 8, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> so I spent sometime examining the teams. If we have individuals who think grabbing decent players to sit on their benches just so noone else can have them ruins the fun and fairness for folks.


Fantasy is a strategy game which requires you to pick the best team you can to compete each week. There will be teams that have players on the bench that are worthy of being starters but it's all about if you believe that player will perform that week. Plus they all have a bye so you gotta have someone that's somewhat good on bench to come in for when they can't play. So that's just how it is and it's like that for everyone so it's pretty fair


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 8, 2016)

@natro.hydro well I got you week 1 so let's see how Antonio Brown does. I hope Norman shuts him down 

Still trying to debate if I want to start Sanders with the Panthers D. Secondary is suspect and he might fry them but I don't see Denver offense looking to great 1st game with this QB. So I'll prolly bench Sanders this week


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 8, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> @natro.hydro well I got you week 1 so let's see how Antonio Brown does. I hope Norman shuts him down
> 
> Still trying to debate if I want to start Sanders with the Panthers D. Secondary is suspect and he might fry them but I don't see Denver offense looking to great 1st game with this QB. So I'll prolly bench Sanders this week


Psssht Norman is highly overrated... he has been getting torched by DeSean Jackson in training camp and he isn't half the receiver brown is.


----------



## genuity (Sep 8, 2016)

This is going to be a very fun time.....


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 8, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Fantasy is a strategy game which requires you to pick the best team you can to compete each week. There will be teams that have players on the bench that are worthy of being starters but it's all about if you believe that player will perform that week. Plus they all have a bye so you gotta have someone that's somewhat good on bench to come in for when they can't play. So that's just how it is and it's like that for everyone so it's pretty fair


Right. Plus if you drafted a good guy at a position you didn't need chances are you short staffed yourself somewhere else. For instance I have a receiver farm, but scarce on good backs. But in theory it should work out because you usually get higher production from wr so having a plethora to pick from can be a blessing and a curse...


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 8, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Psssht Norman is highly overrated... he has been getting torched by DeSean Jackson in training camp and he isn't half the receiver brown is.


Yea he is a lil overrated. This season will show if he's a true shutdown corner. I only said that cus I know if he slows him down I'll have good chance of winning lol. AB is a beast!!!


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 8, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Psssht Norman is highly overrated... he has been getting torched by DeSean Jackson in training camp and he isn't half the receiver brown is.


But he's faster than brown


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 8, 2016)

I'll be just fine I like my team lmao this gonna be good


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 8, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> But he's faster than brown


Yeah but the video I saw it wasn't even his speed that burned him, it was his moves off the line and brown is better at that.
Norman looked good because he played well in carolina's system, which offers a lot of help to its secondary through its great pass rush. There is a reason they didn't pay him what he wanted, they can do fine without him.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 8, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Yeah but the video I saw it wasn't even his speed that burned him, it was his moves off the line and brown is better at that.
> Norman looked good because he played well in carolina's system, which offers a lot of help to its secondary through its great pass rush. There is a reason they didn't pay him what he wanted, they can do fine without him.


They was gonna pay him the tag which is close to what he getting that just didn't wanna give him a long term deal off one good season which I feel that but yea he fit with them well. That's why I said this season will show if he's a true shutdown corner.


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Sep 8, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Lol I been posting all day for people to join. Those people I named are the ones who joined. If another person asks then I can get you in but another has to join.
> 
> Well if @WindyCityKush dont claim his spot you can have his but I'm sure he will. Hopefully he gets back on before 9 cus then I'll have to reset draft time


how ya growing been going havnt been on in fo ever how did your fruity pebbles og turn out???


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Sep 8, 2016)

Not a bad first game of the season. Except I had a mini heart attack when cam hit the ground on the sideline


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 8, 2016)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> how ya growing been going havnt been on in fo ever how did your fruity pebbles og turn out???


It was fire gonna revisit didn't get to clone and didn't grow it to my best abilities. Will be getting back to them very soon. Good to see you back around bro


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Sep 9, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> It was fire gonna revisit didn't get to clone and didn't grow it to my best abilities. Will be getting back to them very soon. Good to see you back around bro


thanks great ta be back bro.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Sep 9, 2016)

Who ended up with gronk just seen he out for Sunday.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 9, 2016)

Was picking the Mrs up from work about an hour ago and got pics with Brendan Haywood and Thomas Davis Sr. 2nd time I've got a pic with Thomas Davis lol. Brendan Haywood is huge


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 11, 2016)

Damn everyone must be trying to get on ESPN I won't even load for me lol or the fantasy app


----------



## GrayeVOx (Sep 11, 2016)

Same here been trying for the last 10 mins


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Sep 11, 2016)

GrayeVOx said:


> Same here been trying for the last 10 mins


Ya same issues here. Even on the web page the fantasy home page wont load


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 11, 2016)

Def down


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 11, 2016)

Hope nobody needs to make line up changes lol Effin a what a fail on espn


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 11, 2016)

I have just been checking stats of my players lol. Melvin Gordon had no tds last year and already has 2! And pretty sure cooks is my wr2 with another 2 tds. Good week so far.


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 11, 2016)

It's finally working

Eta nice whIle it lasted lol


----------



## genuity (Sep 11, 2016)

Yeah that espn was a fail..


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Everybody like their squads or what!?


----------



## genuity (Sep 13, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Everybody like their squads or what!?


I did auto pick on most...but it did well...


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 13, 2016)

genuity said:


> I did auto pick on most...but it did well...


I had to auto pick a few rounds mid draft cus I was driving lol I still like my squad tho


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 13, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Everybody like their squads or what!?


My teams production surprised me in week 1. Be cool if they do it again lol.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 13, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> My teams production surprised me in week 1. Be cool if they do it again lol.


Naw you got a beast squad bro lol you should do just fine. Mines ok could be better but I'm satisfied


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmao I got murdered but just wait till I get Tommy and bell back


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Lmao I got murdered but just wait till I get Tommy and bell back


Touchdown tommy kid


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 13, 2016)

I had a rough week Allen and rg3 go down early and shields shut down Robinson Walker somehow missing redzone touches fuck lol Ill adjust I got this


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 14, 2016)

genuity said:


> This is going to be a very fun time.....


Yeah i cant wait to see your superstars in action! lol


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 14, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Everybody like their squads or what!?



I'm glad not everyone got butthurt over my post about hoarding productive players.............all ill say is there's a shitton of money made of this "fantasy" and i say what i say because imho we should try to be fair to one another wanna know why? I dont stoner logic when approaching games like this,1. when players get hurt nowadays its usually pretty severe. 2. Being as we are all potheads just wanting to have fun i cant wrap my head around being greedy. what i mean by this is if i have 4 QB's on my bench and theres two other cats in the league that need one ill try to trade with them, regardless. I dont like that let me put my foot on your throat and gloat type mentality i grew outa that when i was 25 honestly. 3. I have 4 fantasy teams that i take care of, my bench hoarding post wasnt directed at this particular fantasy group but by the time i wanted to edit my post it wasnt possible. 4. To be brutally honest as long as the giants win the NFC east this year, i'll be happy. I dont care if i win, but ill still bust balls of course.

 

 Anyway, PHENOMANOL grab picking up antonio brown! ben and tony are a match made in heaven. Dont sleep on dem raiders boys HOLYSHIT MAN!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 14, 2016)

FUCKEN WILLIE SNEAD MAN!!!!! REALLY?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 14, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> FUCKEN WILLIE SNEAD MAN!!!!! REALLY?


The Snead was feeling it wk 1 from my bench


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 14, 2016)

Bootlipping that I didnt realize he was bree's top 2 targets.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 14, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Bootlipping that I didnt realize he was bree's top 2 targets.


Ya me either. Had no idea


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 14, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Ya me either. Had no idea


He's #1 target had 9 targets for 9 catches. Cooks without his one big catch would of been 5 rec for 45 yards. I have Snead in 3 other leagues great receiver


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Sep 14, 2016)

So far happy with my team for the most part Guerley needs to play for me for sure, and may have to do a little adjusting at wr. Overall I think I'll be fine.


----------



## genuity (Sep 19, 2016)

Lol...

Now that this 2 weeks is over,and teams are setting in..


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 19, 2016)

genuity said:


> Lol...
> 
> Now that this 2 weeks is over,and teams are setting in..


Hey it ain't over till it's over man. I still have my rb for the Eagles to play tonight and I need like 13+ points to win. Praying to the fantasy gods.

Btw whose who on their? Some kept the same name for their team, but some didn't. Like me I made my name Cutler Smokes Mids, because he probably does


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 19, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Hey it ain't over till it's over man. I still have my rb for the Eagles to play tonight and I need like 13+ points to win. Praying to the fantasy gods.
> 
> Btw whose who on their? Some kept the same name for their team, but some didn't. Like me I made my name Cutler Smokes Mids, because he probably does


I'd be amazed if he smoked mids, probably smokes what we call reggie . I refuse to root for my team until they get rid of Cutler and burn his stats from our record books. Hence the Bulls avatar. 

Good luck with your game. See ya next week


----------



## genuity (Sep 19, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Hey it ain't over till it's over man. I still have my rb for the Eagles to play tonight and I need like 13+ points to win. Praying to the fantasy gods.
> 
> Btw whose who on their? Some kept the same name for their team, but some didn't. Like me I made my name Cutler Smokes Mids, because he probably does


Hahahahaha...I think my name is C..

I got eagle D....Definitely pulling for a good showing.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 19, 2016)

Man I got 3 RB that are hurt Woodhead is done for the season and Jennings and Abdullah are hurt. Abdullah for a few weeks and Jennings he might play but man my RB is killing me right now

So is Russell too damn I can't get shit from him lol if he don't try against SF then he's gonna have to get benched lol. I'm ok everywhere else


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 19, 2016)

My other fantasy league I need Jordan Matthews to get 12 points hoping the gods are on my side too lol


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 19, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> My other fantasy league I need Jordan Matthews to get 12 points hoping the gods are on my side too lol


I aint getting shit from my matthews, hope yours does better for ya
Eta: holy shit he got a touchdown. Now if he can just get another *fingers crossed*


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 19, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> I aint getting shit from my matters, hope yourso does better for ya


I need 6 more points to win in my other league lol. Should even be coming down to this I didn't start Crabtree like I was supposed to I wouldn't be going through this lol


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 19, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I need 6 more points to win in my other league lol. Should even be coming down to this I didn't start Crabtree like I was supposed to I wouldn't be going through this lol


Yeah I should have had faith in Melvin gordon, especially being from wisco lol, thought this was yeldons week.. . Better believe with Woodhead out he is a must start for me now.

They need to stop giving it to sproles at the goal line! Just let Matthew's punch one more in plllleeeeeaaaasssseeee..

Woooooohhh yeah! Matthew's for the td!


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Sep 20, 2016)

I couldn't believe that shit. Bengals lose to steelers an i lose to matthews on Monday night. What a weekend for football. @natro.hydro nice game brother


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 21, 2016)

Looking like a nail biting matchup for me this week. Projected to win by 2......

I hate projections


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 21, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Looking like a nail biting matchup for me this week. Projected to win by 2......
> 
> I hate projections


Yeah projections are shit. I take Crabtree out and put Watkins in the projection is back to even... but I would bet good money Crabtree does better than Watkins this week.


----------



## needsomebeans (Sep 21, 2016)

I'm 2-0 with my bunch of scrubs and I'm afraid that I went to heavy on the receivers and to light on RBs. The Raiders back field is going to turn into a shit show in a few weeks, JC will be back this week or next so Ware will be useless, and Arian Foster is hurt, if you can imagine that. Damn my eyes.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 21, 2016)

Shit I'm hurting on backs too....Abdullah on IR Woodhead done for season Jennings is so suspect and so is Forsett I had to go get the best two backs I could find. My WR are suspect too but hopefully they produce


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 21, 2016)

Taking any offers for tj yeldon lol, need a decent tight end
Saw you picked up cj2k @akhiymjames so he might pan out for ya. Kinda doubtful David Johnson stays healthy all year.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 21, 2016)

I tend to stick with my studs but last week i sat Luck and Gore down. Worked out for the best.
Not this week *though lol ....natro hydro has a good squad and i badly need to be 2-1.


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 21, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Shit I'm hurting on backs too....Abdullah on IR Woodhead done for season Jennings is so suspect and so is Forsett I had to go get the best two backs I could find. My WR are suspect too but hopefully they produce


Got Riddick for ya the ppr league killer


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 21, 2016)

And I'll be getting bell and Brady back soon so that's a guaranteed 40 points a week after week 4


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 21, 2016)

Im still waiting for for the squad to fire on all cylinders and come together as a team. alot of individuals in the locker room


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 21, 2016)

Ya I've a horrible couple of outings 2 hurt QBs in 2 weeks and last week garropalo played like god till his injury lol


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 22, 2016)

And brisset looking strong for a rookie lol like I said it's the system


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 22, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> And brisset looking strong for a rookie lol like I said it's the system


Def the coach and system but you know if he on patriots he ain't no scrub


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Def the coach and system but you know if he on patriots he ain't no scrub


Drafted him first round this year I believe might be wrong but pretty sure. I know brisset well played for uf then NC state hated it when we lost him at Florida


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 22, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Drafted him first round this year I believe might be wrong but pretty sure. I know brisset well played for uf then NC state hated it when we lost him at Florida


He adds something patriots never had running Qb


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> He adds something patriots never had running Qb


Yessir man's got a cannon too


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 22, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Drafted him first round this year I believe might be wrong but pretty sure. I know brisset well played for uf then NC state hated it when we lost him at Florida


Third rounder but highly underrated. Had a shitty o-line at ncs and not many offensive weapons. He's impressive


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 22, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Third rounder but highly underrated. Had a shitty o-line at ncs and not many offensive weapons. He's impressive


Shit drafted higher than Brady lol but ya he's solid and will continue to be. Most likely to be Brady replacement in 3 years cuz i think garropalo will get paid somewhere else


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 24, 2016)

Holy shit another hurt Patriots qb. They starting the practice squad guy now??? Probably still win.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 25, 2016)

Good luck fellas


----------



## needsomebeans (Sep 25, 2016)

I'm going to need some luck...AK is kicking my ass.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 25, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> I'm going to need some luck...AK is kicking my ass.


Fuck no bro lol Wilson got hurt smdh he's killing me while Stafford on bench with 26. 

In my other league my lil bro is winning by 7 when 3 of his players had 0 but he had KC defense they scored 32 picked Fitzpatrick off 6 times they tried. I need Ingram tomorrow for at least 8 points smdh


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 25, 2016)

Good game @natro.hydro . No way u lose this one. My plan to use nyg defense against a shaky Cousins backfired


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 25, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Good game @natro.hydro . No way u lose this one. My plan to use nyg defense against a shaky Cousins backfired


I see the reverse jinx you are trying to pull sir and I won't fall for it lol. It ain't over till it's over! 
I have had such a shitty week for all my fantasy,teams though need to get atleast this win.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 25, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> I see the reverse jinx you are trying to pull sir and I won't fall for it lol. It ain't over till it's over!
> I have had such a shitty week for all my fantasy,teams though need to get atleast this win.


Reverse jinx lmao


----------



## growman3666 (Sep 25, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> We all love when football season comes back around. I know I do cus the sports on tv after basketball sucks lol so I anticipate when the football season starts. Football season means fantasy football leagues are going ham so some RIU veterans who post everday wanted to have some fun and start a league.
> 
> It was 10 teams but been upgraded to 12 so this is gonna be a nice league to play in with my grow brothers. Been upgraded to 14 now lol so that it cus draft is tonight at 10. Soooo let the games begin!!!!
> 
> ...



How did i miss this...


----------



## growman3666 (Sep 25, 2016)

Brisset is the first black patriots quarterback.... Ever. Its about time lol

Die hard pats red sox bruins celtics fan here

Today is a good day to be a sports fan in new england.

Now that i think of it when is it not. Ive been so blessed to see so many championships. My grandfather still gives me the whole " i waited my whole life to see a championship, youve seen over 10!"


----------



## growman3666 (Sep 25, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Shit drafted higher than Brady lol but ya he's solid and will continue to be. Most likely to be Brady replacement in 3 years cuz i think garropalo will get paid somewhere else



He will and i have confidence in him. Parcells is the the one who got him recognized and put him under his wing


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 25, 2016)

growman3666 said:


> Brisset is the first black patriots quarterback.... Ever. Its about time lol
> 
> Die hard pats red sox bruins celtics fan here


Only other team left is the NY Giants that never had a black quarterback start for them lol surprised they made list


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 25, 2016)

Damn I thought I was gonna pull it out having bell and Brady sucks but will be worth it in the end. I'm happy with the team tho gonna be good once I get my guys back


----------



## growman3666 (Sep 25, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Damn I thought I was gonna pull it out having bell and Brady sucks but will be worth it in the end. I'm happy with the team tho gonna be good once I get my guys back


What pick did Brady go?


----------



## growman3666 (Sep 25, 2016)

Damn im so upset i missed this...


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 25, 2016)

growman3666 said:


> Damn im so upset i missed this...


In our draft or real life? 

Real life 6th round from Michigan. I remember watching him and Henson platoon it out as a kid. Got drafted in MLB if im not mistaken.

In our draft he went pretty late not sure


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 25, 2016)

growman3666 said:


> Damn im so upset i missed this...


Idk what pick I autopicked cuz shit at the time was fucked up but was happy only shitty part was losing Allen


----------



## growman3666 (Sep 25, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> In our draft or real life?
> 
> Real life 6th round from Michigan. I remember watching him and Henson platoon it out as a kid. Got drafted in MLB if im not mistaken.
> 
> In our draft he went pretty late not sure



Nono i meant in your draft! lol I could tell you what Toms middle school grades were like hahaha!


----------



## growman3666 (Sep 25, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Idk what pick I autopicked cuz shit at the time was fucked up but was happy only shitty part was losing Allen



Yeah allens gonna be a tough loss for sure. Thats an ouch


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 25, 2016)

growman3666 said:


> Yeah allens gonna be a tough loss for sure. Thats an ouch


Ya hurt but got bell and Brady coming back and I'm happy lol


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 25, 2016)

Having Allen Robinson, devante Parker, tavon Austin, Steve Smith and Terrance Williams and prob gonna leave Riddick at flex till Abdullah back and got hyde and bell as of next week then Brady after just gotta find what qb I'm playing this next week till Brady back lol


----------



## growman3666 (Sep 25, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Having Allen Robinson, devante Parker, tavon Austin, Steve Smith and Terrance Williams and prob gonna leave Riddick at flex till Abdullah back and got hyde and bell as of next week then Brady after just gotta find what qb I'm playing this next week till Brady back lol



Who do you have?


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 25, 2016)

growman3666 said:


> Who do you have?


Had rg3 then garropalo then brisset now I gotta find someone for this week lol


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 25, 2016)

Not to hate on @akhiymjames but I think brees and Julio Jones can get 27 points but it's gonna be exciting to watch


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 25, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Not to hate on @akhiymjames but I think brees and Julio Jones can get 27 points but it's gonna be exciting to watch


Brees will get that. Look at every 5 year anniversary of the dome the opposite team does dick and brees goes off and they mop the floor with them. Plus brees at home is a guaranteed 300-400+ game almost guaranteed. Julio will get something but brees is going to go in just watch

Edit: it's the 15 year anniversary tomorrow


----------



## growman3666 (Sep 25, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Brees will get that. Look at every 5 year anniversary of the dome the opposite team does dick and brees goes off and they mop the floor with them. Plus brees at home is a guaranteed 300-400+ game almost guaranteed. Julio will get something but brees is going to go in just watch
> 
> Edit: it's the 15 year anniversary tomorrow



Lol strange stat


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 25, 2016)

growman3666 said:


> Lol strange stat


Can't explain it but ya 5 year and 10 year blew up and other team did dick but either way brees at home will throw for 400 the falcons have the 30th worse pass defense allowing 74% of passes


----------



## needsomebeans (Sep 26, 2016)

I wish Matt Ryan would remember that Julio Jones is on his team. Need a big game from him and a bigger game from Brees.


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 26, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> I wish Matt Ryan would remember that Julio Jones is on his team. Need a big game from him and a bigger game from Brees.


I love that Coleman keeps getting the goal line work lol. What a steal he was, have him in all my leagues.
Holy shit he has 3 tds too!


----------



## needsomebeans (Sep 26, 2016)

The running back situation is turning into a shit show for many of the nfl teams.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 26, 2016)

Fucking willie Snead


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 26, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Fucking willie Snead


Have him in other league dropped extra and picked up Michael Thomas lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 26, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Have him in other league dropped extra and picked up Michael Thomas lol


By the time I tried the game had started. Frigg


----------



## needsomebeans (Sep 26, 2016)

88 to 88 tie. Julio didn't git off the fucking bus!


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 27, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> 88 to 88 tie. Julio didn't git off the fucking bus!


Man I can't believe that crap I knew you had it in the bag. I checked score this morning I was like I know I got fried lol and saw the tie well it doesn't count as a win or loss so I'll take it lol


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 1, 2016)

Good luck this week fellas! Im in for a close one again based on projections . Good luck "Touch my Jordy and I'll Suh"


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 1, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Good luck this week fellas!


I surely need it I haven't won a game yet lol


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 1, 2016)

With my Cubs in the playoffs this month, i will be negligent of my duties as gm of my team. Lol i need to even up this week


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 1, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> With my Cubs in the playoffs this month, i will be negligent of my duties as gm of my team. Lol i need to even up this week


Cant be as negligent to your team as @Thefarmer12 lol 
Got aaron rodgers in on his bye week!
I am currently projected to lose but we shall see who emerges to be undefeated this week.


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 1, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Good luck this week fellas! Im in for a close one again based on projections . Good luck "Touch my Jordy and I'll Suh"


Good luck buddy should be a good one


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Oct 1, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Cant be as negligent to your team as @Thefarmer12 lol
> Got aaron rodgers in on his bye week!
> I am currently projected to lose but we shall see who emerges to be undefeated this week.


Shit! I didn't even notice. That's nothing I had a RB in that's been out the first few weeks I think. I'm still learning this fantasy thing.... Lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 1, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Shit! I didn't even notice. That's nothing I had a RB in that's been out the first few weeks I think. I'm still learning this fantasy thing.... Lol


Pull it together bro lol


----------



## needsomebeans (Oct 2, 2016)

What do you know Julio Jones is a good ball player when they throw him the fooseball.


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 2, 2016)

Antonio Brown sealing the win for me and it is still the 1st quarter! 4-0 baby!


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 4, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> With my Cubs in the playoffs this month, i will be negligent of my duties as gm of my team. Lol i need to even up this week


Good game man good game got first win before Brady lol I'm happy


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 4, 2016)

Damn I finally got a win lol shouldn't have even sweated it out like that. Soon as I don't play Russell he fries lol 

Fucked up in my other league and didn't play Big Ben and lost by like 7. I just didn't think they would cry like that on KC but Stafford played like a bum against the Bears lol


----------



## genuity (Oct 4, 2016)

Every NY Giants is a bum.......all of them.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 4, 2016)

genuity said:


> Every NY Giants is a bum.......all of them.


I got two RB from them. They def ain't producing enough. My RBs suck lol


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 4, 2016)

genuity said:


> Every NY Giants is a bum.......all of them.


Odbj is the reason I am losing in my other league, should have taken Julio or AJ dammit.
Almost died laughing at this shit last week though lol, does Drake take an L just for association?


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 4, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Odbj is the reason I am losing in my other league, should have taken Julio or AJ dammit.
> Almost died laughing at this shit last week though lol, does Drake take an L just for association?


lol I laughed when I saw that. Got a lil mouse under his eye too lol

I think it's cus he's not the main option anymore he's not getting the looks like he would if Cruz and Shepard wasn't there. Eli has got to find him tho many occasions he's wide open and they ain't getting the ball to him.


----------



## needsomebeans (Oct 4, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Odbj is the reason I am losing in my other league, should have taken Julio or AJ dammit.
> Almost died laughing at this shit last week though lol, does Drake take an L just for association?


I think his numbers will pick up when defenses make adjustments for the other receivers. I don't have him in any of my lineups.


----------



## needsomebeans (Oct 4, 2016)

I'd say your team will kick the shit out of my team this week @natro.hydro.


----------



## genuity (Oct 4, 2016)

I'll sure let him go....


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 4, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> I'd say your team will kick the shit out of my team this week @natro.hydro.


Haha, I wish I was so confident. With how this season had been going in my other leagues nothing is certain... would love to stay unbeaten though, this league is a bright spot in an otherwise dark fantasy season lol.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 9, 2016)

Good luck boys!


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 9, 2016)

I need all the luck I can get lol


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 9, 2016)

Coming up in this game realllll quick lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 9, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Coming up in this game realllll quick lol


Soon as Brady and Bell came back I knew you would be good lol


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 9, 2016)

Thank God Crabtree can find the endzone! Thought tevin Coleman was supposed to have a crap week this week cus of his sickle cell trait and elevation of denver... 22 points later lol


----------



## needsomebeans (Oct 9, 2016)

Julio Jones didn't get off of the bus again. I guess Talib shut him down.


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 9, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Julio Jones didn't get off of the bus again. I guess Talib shut him down.


Naw I knew they weren't even gonna try with that denver secondary they did just right using the RBs against the linebackers

I didn't use Hopkins in my other league fore the same reason he did wind up scoring late tho but he only would've made 5 more points anyway so wasn't a big deal paying him


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 9, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Thank God Crabtree can find the endzone! Thought tevin Coleman was supposed to have a crap week this week cus of his sickle cell trait and elevation of denver... 22 points later lol


I thought the same didn't play him played Fozzy and he goes and fries but I still should win


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 9, 2016)

Just when I thought it was safe to put John brown in the line up. Nooope. He's dead to me


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 9, 2016)

Just need gano to get an extra point and I win lol holy shit can believe we're tied


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 10, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Julio Jones didn't get off of the bus again. I guess Talib shut him down.


Now I just need Tampa Bay to not do shit tonight and the win is mine, which isn't really asking much from the bucs lol.
Told you it be close than it appeared!


----------



## needsomebeans (Oct 10, 2016)

They still have a lot of time left but so far Tampa is sucking just enough to make me lose.


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 10, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> They still have a lot of time left but so far Tampa is sucking just enough to make me lose.


Goddamit.... first L of the season


----------



## needsomebeans (Oct 10, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Goddamit.... first L of the season


Don't worry there's still plenty of time for a fumble. Remember we are talking about Tampa Bay.


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 10, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Don't worry there's still plenty of time for a fumble. Remember we are talking about Tampa Bay.


----------



## genuity (Oct 10, 2016)

This game is nuts


----------



## needsomebeans (Oct 10, 2016)

I think Tampa wasted a high draft pick for Aguayo.


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 10, 2016)

They definitely wasted that pick lol and gano better not miss another


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 17, 2016)

That overtime game saved my ass. I have 4 Indianapolis players and they all got 10 pts or better. Need B.Marshall to get me 1 pt for the win


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 17, 2016)

Of course Odell beck deceided he wanted to pop off this week


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 17, 2016)

Andddddddddddd I lost lol


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 17, 2016)

I was worried Antonio Brown not getting any love this week was gonna kill me along with my bad rb production. Not proud of the score but should have the win


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 17, 2016)

I got my ass kicked this week in both leagues lol hopefully next week is better. 

I saw some crazy shit in my other league one person beat another person and only played 6 players. He had 3 on bye weeks and still won lol I don't think that will ever happen again lol and it crazy cus that person got his first win of the season too lmao.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 17, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> That overtime game saved my ass. I have 4 Indianapolis players and they all got 10 pts or better. Need B.Marshall to get me 1 pt for the win


well there must have been an error in scoring, Marshall needs 4 points. With Decker out, im sure he can get 40 yds


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I got my ass kicked this week in both leagues lol hopefully next week is better.
> 
> I saw some crazy shit in my other league one person beat another person and only played 6 players. He had 3 on bye weeks and still won lol I don't think that will ever happen again lol and it crazy cus that person got his first win of the season too lmao.


I was projected to lose by like 40 points bro lol that Indianapolis game saved my life


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 20, 2016)

Well I feel pretty confident I got this week locked up... is this dude even paying attention to his team anymore? Some serious neglect here lol.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Oct 20, 2016)

Is this for veterans of RIU, or RIU members who are military veterans? Probably a stupid question.


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 20, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Is this for veterans of RIU, or RIU members who are military veterans? Probably a stupid question.


It's a fantasy football league of people from the site. Not so much veterans as active users lol. 
Idk if any one in this group has served though? I have not.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Oct 20, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> It's a fantasy football league of people from the site. Not so much veterans as active users lol.
> Idk if any one in this group has served though? I have not.


Lul. I'm so 'tarded.


----------



## genuity (Oct 24, 2016)

I hate bye weeks...


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 24, 2016)

Ya buddy don't call it a comeback


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 30, 2016)

Good game good game


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 30, 2016)

My team completely fell apart lol


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 30, 2016)

Pretty sure I'm about to lose to the 0-7 team who's owner is has probably jumped ship lol..... embarrassing to say the least


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 30, 2016)

I'm bout to be back at 4-4 and going strong now lol


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 30, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> I'm bout to be back at 4-4 and going strong now lol


Man you turned down that trade offer quick lol. I was gonna offer that earlier this week but wanted to give Ryan Matthews a chance. @WindyCityKush sent ya one to, let me know if something else might work


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 30, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Man you turned down that trade offer quick lol. I was gonna offer that earlier this week but wanted to give Ryan Matthews a chance. @WindyCityKush sent ya one to, let me know if something else might work


Man Riddick is fantasy gold 80+ receptions last year and he's only back right now and killing it couldnt let him go


----------



## needsomebeans (Oct 30, 2016)

I'm going to have to round some bums up from the waiver wire. Ware down with a concussion, TY tweaked a hamstring, Rodgers messed his foot up, and Fiedorowicz has a concussion. Fucking Julio didn't show up again.


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 30, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> I'm going to have to round some bums up from the waiver wire. Ware down with a concussion, TY tweaked a hamstring, Rodgers messed his foot up, and Fiedorowicz has a concussion. Fucking Julio didn't show up again.


I thought for sure he was gonna put up 200+.


Afgan King said:


> Man Riddick is fantasy gold 80+ receptions last year and he's only back right now and killing it couldnt let him go


Yeah I know he is good, but since it's standard scoring and not ppr thought you might overlook that for a decent wr. plus you seem to have a fair share of good rbs lol. let me know if anything else might work for ya.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 30, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> I'm going to have to round some bums up from the waiver wire. Ware down with a concussion, TY tweaked a hamstring, Rodgers messed his foot up, and Fiedorowicz has a concussion. Fucking Julio didn't show up again.


Losing lacy hurts my squad big time


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 30, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Losing lacy hurts my squad big time


Grab kniles he's gonna do good I'm a big greenbay fan he's gonna be real good for us


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 31, 2016)

@natro.hydro my only dilemma is that he is my only rb to use during a bye for my starters. I'd be willing to trade any other player on my roster besides an RB.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 31, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Grab kniles he's gonna do good I'm a big greenbay fan he's gonna be real good for us


I scooped him 2 weeks ago, still waiting for him to see some carries


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 31, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> @natro.hydro my only dilemma is that he is my only rb to use during a bye for my starters. I'd be willing to trade any other player on my roster besides an RB.


Yeah I hear ya on the bye gonna have to deal with in week 10 for my qbs.
I guess I don't really need a rb but I just don't feel like melvin gordon is gonna keep getting tds like he has, not happy with matthews split carries with sproles and who knows with Coleman and his hamstring issue since he hasn't even practiced yet.


----------



## Afgan King (Oct 31, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I scooped him 2 weeks ago, still waiting for him to see some carries


Starks they just dropped kniles


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 9, 2016)

So maybe with the playoff picture becoming clearer heading into week 10 we should finalize the list of what people are putting up, who gets how much of what for what place/ how we wanna do prizeso cus we never really got a definitive answer from everybody on that.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 9, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> So maybe with the playoff picture becoming clearer heading into week 10 we should finalize the list of what people are putting up, who gets how much of what for what place/ how we wanna do prizeso cus we never really got a definitive answer from everybody on that.


I agree, also seems like a few players might've dropped out


----------



## needsomebeans (Nov 9, 2016)

How are the playoff structured? Top two in each division?


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 9, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> How are the playoff structured? Top two in each division?


thats what it looks like


----------



## needsomebeans (Nov 9, 2016)

No... I just checked. Just the top team in each division. The other bracket is the consolation bracket.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 9, 2016)

Am I crazy or does it look like the the winner of each division play for the championship and basically no playoff lol


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm one of the teams who's a long shot for any playoff situation but a 2 team playoff would suck ass IMHO


----------



## needsomebeans (Nov 10, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Am I crazy or does it look like the the winner of each division play for the championship and basically no playoff lol


Yes sir. The top team in each division plays the last two weeks head to head.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 10, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Yes sir. The top team in each division plays the last two weeks head to head.


Wait what? thought it was the top 2 teams in each division play each other then the championship? that's the way it worked in the only other espn fantasy football I have done.
Just checked the settings and yup just 2 teams, well now it seems a little more open still


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 10, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Wait what? thought it was the top 2 teams in each division play each other then the championship? that's the way it worked in the only other espn fantasy football I have done.
> Just checked the settings and yup just 2 teams, well now it seems a little more open still


I can change the setting guys I just went what was the standard lol I didn't change a thing but I can change it for more teams in playoff


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 10, 2016)

I agree that there should be at least the top 2 teams in each divisions.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 10, 2016)

I think in a 14 team league maybe the top 3 or 4 in each division would be fun. I think usually half the league makes the playoffs while the other half is sent home packin! Haha


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 10, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I think in a 14 team league maybe the top 3 or 4 in each division would be fun. I think usually half the league makes the playoffs while the other half is sent home packin! Haha


That sounds like an even better idea than 2 . But it would have to be top 2 or 4 in each division.


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 10, 2016)

Just changed it for 8 teams playoff start week 15. What would y'all like the matchup tiebreaker in the regular season to be if there is one?

Options will be Most QB, RB, WR or Bench Points?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 10, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Just changed it for 8 teams playoff start week 15. What would y'all like the matchup tiebreaker in the regular season to be if there is one?
> 
> Options will be Most QB, RB, WR or Bench Points?


Top 8 gonna be sickkk. No preference on tie breaker


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 10, 2016)

I would personally prefer bench for tiebreaker but don't really care.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 10, 2016)

Bench sounds like a great idea! And 4 teams per division?! This is gonna be very exciting!
Don't mind my exclamations , it's the coffee lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 10, 2016)

Bench it is then I was thinking the same.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 10, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Bench sounds like a great idea! And 4 teams per division?! This is gonna be very exciting!
> Don't mind my exclamations , it's the coffee lol


I agree it's gonna be a slugfest for the last spots, gonna get interesting at the end


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 10, 2016)

For real! It totally changes the game plan I had laid out.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 10, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> For real! It totally changes the game plan I had laid out.


Aka that frank gore trade lol.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 10, 2016)

Lmao yeah, that trade is looking a little iffy now


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 10, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Lmao yeah, that trade is looking a little iffy now


Cant blame ya, he is a solid 10 points a game, part of the reason I wanted him. not nearly worried about it with the current format though, I am a shoe in for the playoffs now lol.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 10, 2016)

Yeah , I've always enjoyed his reliability over the years. Every time I go for a fancy smancy rb he gets injured. Guys like gore and forte are guys I have gone after in the past 6-7 years and they never let me down.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 10, 2016)

Anybody else notice there are no ties all of a sudden?


----------



## needsomebeans (Nov 10, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Anybody else notice there are no ties all of a sudden?


AK changed the setting for the tie breaker to be bench points.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 10, 2016)

Oh ok , I thought it was for playoff only


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 10, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Oh ok , I thought it was for playoff only


Yeah same here


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 10, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Anybody else notice there are no ties all of a sudden?





WindyCityKush said:


> Oh ok , I thought it was for playoff only


Sorry guys lol I thought that was for the playoff too lol had to go back and make sure it wasn't but I switched it back since I had to deal with a tie already didn't want to change it up so out back to ties again


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 13, 2016)

I'm officially done listening to that ass hat called the Philly head coach. every week up till now he has said he is using Ryan Matthews as his go ti back only for him to get less carries than darren sproles for like a month now. now he says sproles is gonna be his go to guy, 27 points later for Matthews and I wanna kick that guy in the nuts with steel toes!


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 13, 2016)

@akhiymjames , I forgot to wish you luck broski. And boy did we need it! Both our teams are playing shitty. I have to start leaving Matthews in a wr over Cobb , I hate when I go with the studs and the bench player does better


----------



## Afgan King (Nov 13, 2016)

Looks like I'll be 5-5 I'm gonna be popping tons of seeds in 2017 lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 13, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> @akhiymjames , I forgot to wish you luck broski. And boy did we need it! Both our teams are playing shitty. I have to start leaving Matthews in a wr over Cobb , I hate when I go with the studs and the bench player does better


My team sucks lol you still gotta chance to beat me lol


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> My team sucks lol you still gotta chance to beat me lol


Nah, this was my opportunity to even up and I failed. No where near the projected 82 we were supposed to get lmao


----------



## v.s one (Nov 14, 2016)

Anyone notice something wrong with the scoring. My Rb had 76 yards no touchdown. I got 8 pts. The other guys Rb had 66 yards no touch down he got 14pts. Yeah?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 14, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Anyone notice something wrong with the scoring. My Rb had 76 yards no touchdown. I got 8 pts. The other guys Rb had 66 yards no touch down he got 14pts. Yeah?


They were possibly receiving yards


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 14, 2016)

Randall Cobb or Brandon Marshall on the block but i need a rb in return


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 14, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Anyone notice something wrong with the scoring. My Rb had 76 yards no touchdown. I got 8 pts. The other guys Rb had 66 yards no touch down he got 14pts. Yeah?


He had receiving yards lol they don't show it immediately cus they not rushing yards but they still count for points


----------



## v.s one (Nov 14, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> He had receiving yards lol they don't show it immediately cus they not rushing yards but they still count for points


Thanks. How the playoffs going to work? Is there 1st - 3rd or just a first place winner.


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 14, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Thanks. How the playoffs going to work? Is there 1st - 3rd or just a first place winner.


I think we came up with a 1st 2nd and 3rd place winner I'll look back at the comments on the chat board in fantasy but pretty sure that's what most agreed on


----------



## v.s one (Nov 14, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I think we came up with a 1st 2nd and 3rd place winner I'll look back at the comments on the chat board in fantasy but pretty sure that's what most agreed on


Let me know on the other board so I know what I need to bring to the barbecue.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 15, 2016)

I am sorry @hockeybry2 I am not really looking to trade a wide receiver for a rb since I did that trade for Lamar miller. would have been tempted before that trade but the only reason I felt comfortable trading brandin cooks is because I can play either pryor or Crabtree as my wr2 and be confident so not looking to get rid of them atm.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 15, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> I am sorry @hockeybry2 I am not really looking to trade a wide receiver for a rb since I did that trade for Lamar miller. would have been tempted before that trade but the only reason I felt comfortable trading brandin cooks is because I can play either pryor or Crabtree as my wr2 and be confident so not looking to get rid of them atm.


Yeah didn't see that trade. Understandable


----------



## genuity (Nov 16, 2016)

I need well wishes . .....it's a sad time for me...I will always ya romo.....lololololololo


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 16, 2016)

genuity said:


> I need well wishes . .....it's a sad time for me...I will always ya romo.....lololololololo


Bro just let that bad relationship go lol you got your stud now.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 20, 2016)

Yay really excited about aj green potentially being out the rest of the year.


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 20, 2016)

One of best weeks I've had for fantasy my RBs suck but they came through today for once lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 20, 2016)

Brutal week for me bye weeks and the aj green injury. Ughhh


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 20, 2016)

Tyrol taylor among others under performed like a mofo this week. will be lucky if I can pull this one out tomorrow night. Come on Crabtree!


----------



## needsomebeans (Nov 21, 2016)

My string of bums sucked it up again this week.


----------



## v.s one (Nov 22, 2016)

Trade deadline ends tomorrow. let me know


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm in the market for a wide receiver fyi


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm the Cleveland Browns of our fantasy league...


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 27, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I'm the Cleveland Browns of our fantasy league...


Not true, you won some lol. 
Good luck every body!


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 27, 2016)

its like 1 step forward 2 steps back for me and my band of losers!


----------



## WindyCityKush (Dec 10, 2016)

Big week boys, I wasn't around to make certain substitutions and I lost but this game is make or break and unfortunately I have to cheer for cutler smokes mids to win, only to have to face him in the first round if he does.
May the force be with you all!


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 11, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Big week boys, I wasn't around to make certain substitutions and I lost but this game is make or break and unfortunately I have to cheer for cutler smokes mids to win, only to have to face him in the first round if he does.
> May the force be with you all!


I kinda wish I had lost last week lol, I don't like being 12-1 going to the playoffs, just teeing me up for disappointment lol. 
I will say most of my players have favorable schedules throughout the playoffs so I am hoping for the best.

Good luck everybody


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 11, 2016)

I need aj green back on the darn field!


----------



## WindyCityKush (Dec 11, 2016)

Who's the Purp Warriors? ...........
Kinda need them to lose and if so @akhiymjames who would make the 8th spot if we have the same record?


----------



## WindyCityKush (Dec 11, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Who's the Purp Warriors? ...........
> Kinda need them to lose and if so @akhiymjames who would make the 8th spot if we have the same record?


Not a diss neither, but I'm competitive. 
That being said, good luck Purp Warriors, but I hope you lose lmao


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 11, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Who's the Purp Warriors? ...........
> Kinda need them to lose and if so @akhiymjames who would make the 8th spot if we have the same record?


I think it's vato, but have never fully figured out who some of the players are. some of them are obvious with the names. still no idea who Eli smokes hash is lol.
Eta: looking at the standings I am pretty sure it's record then total points because jp da pope is ahead of AK just more points but same record.


WindyCityKush said:


> Not a diss neither, but I'm competitive.
> That being said, good luck Purp Warriors, but I hope you lose lmao


I feel ya, that's the way it is in my work league, 4 people scrapping for the last playoff spot this week and only 1 scenario where I make that spot. I have to beat this hot chick, commissioner has to lose and so does the owner of the company and I am in the playoffs. it's a long shot but my only hope.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 11, 2016)

Wooooooooooooh boys feels good to own bell that's all I can say him and Brady well worth their wait lol


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 11, 2016)

Bell balled out for sure. Now the Steelers need New England to beat the Ravens.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 11, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Bell balled out for sure. Now the Steelers need New England to beat the Ravens.


Brady gonna be good lol


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 11, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Who's the Purp Warriors? ...........
> Kinda need them to lose and if so @akhiymjames who would make the 8th spot if we have the same record?


I am sorry man, I basically did every wrong move with my lineup possible and now Melvin gordon might be hurt seriously... and of course Tevin Coleman was on my bench again


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 11, 2016)

Shit I'm at 102 with Steve Smith and Brady to play lol my team just getting hot


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 11, 2016)

47 pts might be the most I've ever seen any player get in fantasy. Just wow


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 11, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> 47 pts might be the most I've ever seen any player get in fantasy. Just wow


Shit I had Jamal Charles 2 years ago I think or 3 he had a game with 5 tds like 200+ rushing and 100+ receiving some crazy shit


----------



## WindyCityKush (Dec 11, 2016)

Great season everyone. I hope to do it again next year. Maybe split in 2 leagues if we have enough. Good luck in the playoffs boys


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 12, 2016)

Y'all better be afraid I'm hitting full stride 132 week before playoffs won like 8 of last 11 lol I'm ready for playoffs


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 12, 2016)

My team has imploded. Aj green hurt forte hurt eddy lacy hurt .worst season of injuries for me


----------



## v.s one (Dec 12, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> My team has imploded. Aj green hurt forte hurt eddy lacy hurt .worst season of injuries for me


Aj is back at practice. I feel your pain A.P out and Alshin suspended.


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 12, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> My team has imploded. Aj green hurt forte hurt eddy lacy hurt .worst season of injuries for me


Damn that's rough lol


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 12, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Aj is back at practice. I feel your pain A.P out and Alshin suspended.


Yup so is ap said he plans on playing vs greenbay if they win next two and they just beat Jax gotta win next one and hes back


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 12, 2016)

Who's ready?


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 12, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 3852113
> Who's ready?


Oh buddy why didnt you say you were a packers fan Rodgers bout to run the table


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 12, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Oh buddy why didnt you say you were a packers fan Rodgers bout to run the table


Aaron Effin Rodgers is gonna air it out all day for this playoff push here. Gonna get interesting  so happy they smashed Seattle . The unspeakable game from like 2 years ago still haunts me


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 13, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Aaron Effin Rodgers is gonna air it out all day for this playoff push here. Gonna get interesting  so happy they smashed Seattle . The unspeakable game from like 2 years ago still haunts me


I still don't like fucking golden tate.
I swear if rg3 just made terelle pryor useless I might Nancy Kerrigan his ass... Dude looked his way 1 time this week.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 13, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> I still don't like fucking golden tate.
> I swear if rg3 just made terelle pryor useless I might Nancy Kerrigan his ass... Dude looked his way 1 time this week.


That's like Terrance west for me....dude has a great week last week...this week tho? 2 mf carries!! Same crap with Starks who was doing pretty well


----------



## WindyCityKush (Dec 13, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 3852113
> Who's ready?


Zubaz? My uncle had a million pair


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 13, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Zubaz? My uncle had a million pair


Hell yeah buddy  Better hit up unc and tell em you want em! Lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 18, 2016)

Omg... of course Ryan Matthews goes off against the best run defense when I keep him on my bench


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 18, 2016)

Ya I'm done lol FUCCKKKKKKKK how does bell and Brady both do nothing


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 18, 2016)

Anyways let me know who's win got some new testers and f1's dropping testers end of Jan f1's end of Feb but I got all sorts of shit now too so good luck to everyone hope jp da pope wins it all to make me feel a lil better lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 18, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Oh buddy why didnt you say you were a packers fan Rodgers bout to run the table


Pack squeaking one out. Rodgers to Nelson last play was clutch


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 18, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Pack squeaking one out. Rodgers to Nelson last play was clutch


He'll keep it up


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 18, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> He'll keep it up View attachment 3856778


Lol perfect


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 18, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Ya I'm done lol FUCCKKKKKKKK how does bell and Brady both do nothing


I went to the Steelers vs the Bengals game and almost froze to frigging death. I may have to buy a Boswell jersey.


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 19, 2016)

Figures when I needed Antonio Brown the most he has a sub par game... no offense to whoever the Purp Warriors are but I beat my own damn self lol.
Guess I will be fishing those sin mints out of storage tonight.


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 19, 2016)

It pained me to take these out of the stash, thought for sure these would be staying at home


----------



## WindyCityKush (Dec 19, 2016)

Mine.. ..
Not sin mints but it's good nonetheless


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 20, 2016)

Great game I played with shouldn't have lost but that's how it goes. How does Jordan Reed go without scoring anything on a suspect Panther defense  

Greenpoint GG4 x Monster Cookies is in 



natro.hydro said:


> It pained me to take these out of the stash, thought for sure these would be staying at home View attachment 3857273


Somebody is gonna enjoy that lol. It's ok grab some more soon on restock


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 20, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Somebody is gonna enjoy that lol. It's ok grab some more soon on restock


I wish I could but I might have to actually liquidate some of my stash in the spring here so I can move to Oregon. Just looking at moving expenses already has my wallet hurting... so ya heard it here first, gonna do a giveaway on my ig to get some attention to it then gonna sell and auction some of my packs. 
One of those auctions will be my pack of Bodhi 88 cherries, trying to decide if I wanna sell my top dawg, but all my thug pug will be sold.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 20, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Great game I played with shouldn't have lost but that's how it goes. How does Jordan Reed go without scoring anything on a suspect Panther defense
> 
> Greenpoint GG4 x Monster Cookies is in
> 
> ...


Man that was a nail biter. I thought I was toast when Jimmy Graham and sammy Watkins basically did nothing. If I can get aj green back and forte at full health and terrace West as the primary back in Baltimore. .I just may have a shot


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 20, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Man that was a nail biter. I thought I was toast when Jimmy Graham and sammy Watkins basically did nothing. If I can get aj green back and forte at full health and terrace West as the primary back in Baltimore. .I just may have a shot


I just saw Reed got ejected lol I was wondering how the hell does one of the best tight ends don't score anything lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 20, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I just saw Reed got ejected lol I was wondering how the hell does one of the best tight ends don't score anything lol


What a jerk... Not taking your fantasy needs into consideration.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 20, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> What a jerk... Not taking your fantasy needs into consideration.


I'm sure I wasn't the only one he fucked lol somebody is gonna have a Merry Christmas fareal lol


----------



## v.s one (Dec 26, 2016)

Congrats to @Jp.the.pope @needsomebeans for making it to the championship and everyone else who participated.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 26, 2016)

I totally forgot this thread existed 

Good looks @v.s one 

I'll have to catch up on what I missed. How we splitting the proceeds? Where am I sending my buy in?

Damn feeling like a total stoner 

Merry Xmas everyone  

Got a puppy rotty for the holidays. Best wishes everyone


----------



## WindyCityKush (Dec 26, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I totally forgot this thread existed
> 
> Good looks @v.s one
> 
> ...


Too cute. Congratulations guys. We should figure out on the fantasy board who gets what and where it should get sent. I have my pack ready and waiting. I had fun , made my season a little more interesting


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 1, 2017)

I'd say my sack of bums are getting ready to be beat like a batch of cornbread batter. Good luck @Jp.the.pope!
I have no TE and both of my RBs suck. My only hope is that all three of my WRs ball out and Brees goes off.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 1, 2017)

needsomebeans said:


> I'd say my sack of bums are getting ready to be beat like a batch of cornbread batter. Good luck @Jp.the.pope!


No matter how you look at it, we're both winning 

Good luck


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 1, 2017)

Damn calcium deficiencies and broken legs......

Good work @needsomebeans


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 1, 2017)

It's going to be close brother. That last TD by Mark Ingram may have done me in. I wish they would have rule Warr out a little earlier, every thing I read and heard this weekend said that he was going to play. Damn my eyes.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 1, 2017)

I was hoping you were as nervy as I am


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm torn up as a soup sandwich! A little baked too.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 1, 2017)

needsomebeans said:


> I'm torn up as a soup sandwich! A little baked too.


I'm working on an immigration application with my brother in law and his wife, watching the game on my phone and dreaming of a nice boysenberry hashplant joint.....untill then just waiting


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 1, 2017)

Congrats to @Jp.the.pope for winning the turkey shoot.
I take that back we tied.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 1, 2017)

Un fing real 


Way to go @needsomebeans


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 1, 2017)

What a way to finish the season?!?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 1, 2017)

So what's the tie breaker? That's absurd lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 2, 2017)

Here's how the league ranks the standings


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 2, 2017)

My bad guys on not answering the messages on the leaugue board too I was using the fantasy app and you can't see that like you can on espn site but 1st gets 7, 2nd gets 4, 3rd gets 2 and player with most fantasy points gets 1


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 2, 2017)

Top three and fantasy points leader hit me up for the list I'm gathering it from the message board now


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 2, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Top three and fantasy points leader hit me up for the list I'm gathering it from the message board now


Here or the board?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 2, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Here or the board?


Here or board is fine


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 2, 2017)

Lol ok everyone just hit me with pm with what got put in that'll be much easier


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 2, 2017)

This looking right so far?

Sin Mint Cookies
Meatbreath
Chocolate Crip Cookies
GG4 x Monster Cookies
98 Garlic bud x Vortex
Shoreline OG mixed pack
C99 BX
Lavender Jack
Super Silver Lotus
Purple Tears f2 x pre y2k
Mountain Temple f2s
Boysenberry Hashplant x Mountain Temple
Blast


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 2, 2017)

Mosca c99 from me


----------



## Afgan King (Jan 2, 2017)

High-Tech seeds from me purple drank x lemon alien


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 3, 2017)

Sin Mint Cookies
Meatbreath
Chocolate Crip Cookies
GG4 x Monster Cookies
98 Garlic bud x Vortex
Shoreline OG mixed pack
C99 BX
Lavender Jack
Super Silver Lotus
Purple Tears f2 x pre y2k
Mountain Temple f2s
Purple Drank x Lemon Alien
Kimbo Lives
Sinister Diesel
Blast 
Boysenberry Hashplant x Mountain Temple 

This should be about everything on the list maybe one or two more so go ahead champ have at it let me know so I can pass list to the others


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 3, 2017)

Let me know when it's my turn


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 3, 2017)

Also I think you left a couple of unless the champ already grabbed a couple 

Missing:

Blast 
bbhp x mt


----------



## v.s one (Jan 3, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Also I think you left a couple of unless the champ already grabbed a couple
> 
> Missing:
> 
> ...


Pm me so we can talk.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 4, 2017)

v.s one said:


> Pm me so we can talk.


Hit needsomebeans I told you wrong lol my bad


----------



## v.s one (Jan 4, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Hit needsomebeans I told you wrong lol my bad


Your not supposed to drink the bong water!! Lol. Have a gd new year bro. Thanks.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 4, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Sin Mint Cookies
> Meatbreath
> Chocolate Crip Cookies
> GG4 x Monster Cookies
> ...


Did some people enter more than 1 pack ?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 4, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Did some people enter more than 1 pack ?


I tried to equal the $$$ amount of some of the nicer packs 

I put in 2 bodhi packs and some chucks.


----------

